# thecoffeetweet: Increase in travel mug sales http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/28352830/



## Tweet Bot (Dec 26, 2008)

thecoffeetweet: Increase in travel mug sales http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/28352830/

More...


----------

